# Need clutch spring asap



## engine-man (Mar 31, 2010)

Can anyone tell me were is the best place to get the white epi clutch spring for the 700..i need it buy next friday..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just call EPI... they can get them out quick, and they usually arnt that expensive. Ask for Chad & tell them mudinmyblood sent you :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, EPI.. but like he said, make sure you call in the order.. they are kinda slow on the internet orders..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

EPI....If you order right now it should be here Thursday for you...


----------

